# Add Laterite to Eco-Complete?



## Bosk (May 9, 2005)

Greetings,

I'm about to set up my first planted tank (8 gallons) and plan to use Eco-Complete as the substrate. I have also bought a small box of Dupla Lateralite and was wondering if I should add it too?
Or should it only be added to 'low nutrient' substrates like gravel & sand?

Thanks!


----------



## Not Mister Green (Feb 15, 2005)

i've got eco-complete in one tank 

and pool filter sand with laterite and vermiclite in another tank

no need to add anything to the eco-complete, it works fine just by itself


----------



## duck (Apr 22, 2004)

I have in my 2 tank's only Eco-Complete i didn't add anything else to it.


----------



## nimmat (Feb 14, 2005)

Eco-complete is a complete substrate in itself so does not need any substrate additives. Using latarite will only cloud the water but ofcourse it can help kick start the plants as it is rich in iron, but not really worth the effort with eco-complete.
Latarite is most useful when the other substrate is inert.

Nim


----------



## crshadow (Sep 4, 2003)

I've set up tanks using eco-complete as well as tanks using inert gravel + laterite. I must say that I run into iron deficiency much quicker with eco-complete than with gravel+laterite. This is no big deal because you can easily dose iron to compensate, but having the laterite can help give you a little breathing room when it comes to fertilizing with iron. If you already have the laterite, it probably wouldn't hurt to add it. You might end up with temporary red laterite clouds when you pull up plants though, so keep that in mind as well.

-Jeremiah


----------

